# Place to do freelance work for a month



## spudgun (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey guys,

I want to go to Cyprus from the UK to do some work. I'm new in the UK (I have a UK passport) and I want to do some web design freelance work without having to pay the UK pounds.

then I will go back to the UK.

Is it possible to get rent, with broadband for 1 month or 1.5 months. In a decent place (how much?)

And it would be great to be somewhere fun.

Work hard and play hard 

Which cities are best. which to avoid?

THanks in advance!

Spudgun


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

You could do a holiday let somewhere on the island and pick somewhere which includes an Internet connection.

Holiday homes in Cyprus - holiday rentals direct from owner

If you find somewhere you like you can still get an Internet connection via CableNet which used to do monthly contracts rather than yearly ones, not sure if they still do though. You would need to put the post code here to see if your area is covered - Network Coverage - Home | Cablenet Communication Systems Ltd -


----------



## ellados (Dec 8, 2010)

There's a lot of UK ex pats in Paphos and Limassol areas.

More rental places are now getting internet connections. You should certainly be able to haggle / get a reduction on rent for a month. 

You could come over and stay in a cheaper hotel for a couple nights and do a trip around a few places to get a feel?


----------



## APW (Apr 15, 2009)

Do you have a web design portfolio with some examples of your work?


----------



## spudgun (Dec 13, 2010)

*thanks!*

Thanks a lot for that. What is the weather like. Swimmable or not really? and where is the 'party' at?  Oh and I would want to spend around 50 pounds. Would that get me a decent one person place with internet and near the 'scene'? Can you hire a scooter without a drivers license (i only have a New Zealand drivers license at this stage)

APW I don't have time at the moment but if you send me some information and what you are looking for, expected cost then I can for on to a very capable collegue of mine.

Thanks,

James


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

spudgun said:


> Thanks a lot for that. What is the weather like. Swimmable or not really? and where is the 'party' at?
> 
> APW I don't have time at the moment but if you send me some information and what you are looking for, expected cost then I can for on to a very capable collegue of mine.
> 
> ...


If you mean what is the weather like now the answer is its flippin cold
Mind you it does of course depend on what you are used to. To us its cold to you it might be mild. As for swimming that again depends what sort of water temp you are used to. Swimming pools are cold now unless heated and the sea has been very rough the past week.


----------



## spudgun (Dec 13, 2010)

Veronica said:


> If you mean what is the weather like now the answer is its flippin cold
> Mind you it does of course depend on what you are used to. To us its cold to you it might be mild. As for swimming that again depends what sort of water temp you are used to. Swimming pools are cold now unless heated and the sea has been very rough the past week.


Oh right I'll swim in a bathtub them


----------



## spudgun (Dec 13, 2010)

Veronica said:


> If you mean what is the weather like now the answer is its flippin cold
> Mind you it does of course depend on what you are used to. To us its cold to you it might be mild. As for swimming that again depends what sort of water temp you are used to. Swimming pools are cold now unless heated and the sea has been very rough the past week.


Oh right I'll swim in a bathtub then


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

spudgun said:


> Oh right I'll swim in a bathtub then


When you say 50pounds, do you mean per week? That is about 230 euros per month. For that you should be able to get a nice studio apartment but it would be unlikely to have internet.


----------



## spudgun (Dec 13, 2010)

Veronica said:


> When you say 50pounds, do you mean per week? That is about 230 euros per month. For that you should be able to get a nice studio apartment but it would be unlikely to have internet.


Hi Veronica,

Yes I do mean per week. Would be great to escape this freezing london weather. i don't think i'm the first person in the world to say that! 60 quid with internet should do it right?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

spudgun said:


> Hi Veronica,
> 
> Yes I do mean per week. Would be great to escape this freezing london weather. i don't think i'm the first person in the world to say that! 60 quid with internet should do it right?


Something that you maybe should bear in mind.
Very few apartments will have central heating and they can get very cold in the winter. Sometimes you will find that being in the Uk for the winter is more comfortable unless you spend a lot of time out of doors.
Just something to bear in mind.
When are you wanting to come and when would you plan to leave?


----------



## spudgun (Dec 13, 2010)

I was thinking of coming just after new years and leaving at the beginning of February. Hmm maybe Egypt might be a better option.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

spudgun said:


> I was thinking of coming just after new years and leaving at the beginning of February. Hmm maybe Egypt might be a better option.


January and February are the coldest and wettest months in Cyprus. 
As I said though if oyu are coming from the Uk it iwll feel warm here especially during the day. Still nice sunny spells. It tends to get cold at night though, down to about 10c which feels cold if the day has been warm and sunny.
We go down to the Paphos harbour at this time of year and marvel at the tourists in their shorts and T shirts while we are in jeans and jumpers.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

If you are looking to pay 50-60 quid a month rent then you can pretty much cross off Nicosia or Limassol as options location wise. Here are the 4 main towns in Cyprus in order of population size:

Nicosia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Limassol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Larnaca - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Paphos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

edit: Just remembered that you only want to come for a month. I'd be surprised if you find anywhere for that short a period for less than 100 pounds a week.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

first of all what are you talking about? you want to do "work without paying the pound"? 
if you mean you want to avoid the UK income tax simply by staying in Cyprus while you do the work I doubt that's legal, tho if you have some cunning plan of how that just barely legally avoids the taxes I would love to hear it, but if you just mean you would be commiting tax-fraud and since you will be in Cyprus it'll be easier to get away with it then probably best not to write about it on public forums 

I found that 'superior real-estate cyprus' has the lowest rents and there I did actually find 1 apartment in peyia which was only 230 euros (including community charges), however other than that one it will be difficult to find somethign for only 230 and more importantly that price is for long-term 12 month contract not 1 month, and getting free broadband included forget about it.

so atleast I don't know where you would find the palce you describe.

I think these comments about it being cold here is pretty hilarious since I'm writing this post wearing only shorts and slippers  (tho gratned that's because the sun just came out, plus I haven't experienced jan and feb myself yet) but imagining wearing that in december in my old scottish apartment oh dear..  (I used to sit in front of computer with jacket on and would only remove my gloves when I needed to type something )
but sure coming here as a short-term tourist I would be pretty dissapointed if I arrived to windy weather so if you were hoping to lie on the beach maybe thailand would be better this time of year. personally the only thing I hate about thailand is how you can't live there longer than 30 days, but in your case since you only wanted 1.5 month anyway it may be a suitible alternative.


----------

